# Critique my boer buckling please



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Rambo is a 4 month old weighing in at 80 lbs. At 2.5 months he was 56 lbs. He gets a very small amount of alfalfa pellets, calf manna, and has pro manna minerals and yeast on hand each day. His diet mainly consist of grazing on 2 acres with a dairy buck and three wethers. What do you think about his size, conformation? He's not going to show or sell. I'm planning on keeping him for my meat goat breeder for our little family homestead. For not being grained at all is he average size or is he a beast like I'd like to think? Thanks

Matt


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, he seems to be growing well. We can't critique his conformation unless we have pictures. There are links around here somewhere that can tell you how to post pictures. Toth boer goats has them.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are the pics. I meant to attach them, just forgot. Kind of important. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is doing quite well on weight....

He is a nice looking boy and will serve very well for meat goats.... conformation seems decent.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol!
He's beautiful! You really have to appreciate his length of body. His topline seems fairly level and he's got pretty good depth of twist. He's got a nice wide horn set. I think he will produce some nice kids for you! He is growing REALLY well for you. 80 lbs. is good for 4 mos.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He looks great IMO! He's a hefty boy for being so young, you must be proud of the way he is growing! Are you planning to use him this fall?


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes we are. We got him from a doe we bought last year. I had seen the sire, a great big buck. We are going to breed him to two of our does to him. Well breed his dam to our neighbors buck. We have great neighbors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I like him.. Would like to see more muscling in his rump, at his age.. Would like to see him with less slope in the hip, and a deeper twist. He's got an excelent scotum, and pigment. If he were mine, i would want to see bigger bone, and a little bit less leggy, but at that age, they go through a bit of an awkward stage, so its hard to tell how he'll mature!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

a beautiful dark even cape. I like that look.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Only 4 months.. seems to be looking good. He will keep growing.. is this a fullblood Boer. ?


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

I really don't know. The place we bought him from said he was but he's not registered, so who knows. All the boers on their property were nice healthy looking and very traditional. Our dairy goats are lamancha and togg with really nice bloodlines but our 5 boers are all unregistered. I think I might keep them for a commercial herd and look into getting a registered spotted herd going. It's addicting.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

What is 'twist'? 

I'm going to take pictures today of my Boer buckling and a doeling that seems exceptionally nice. And post them to get some critiques. What fun. 
Although I do not show goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> What is 'twist'?


 It is basically a nice round rump. But here is a good explanation of what a twist is. Click on pic to enlarge :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have always wondered what you guys meant by a 'good twist' Thanks for that pic Pam!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have always wondered what you guys meant by a 'good twist' Thanks for that pic Pam!


Yes, I've been dying to know that. I even googled it and couldn't find it. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome guys. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Wait, wait...I'm not done! Ha

Um, it stated the twist should be deep. Could you explain deep please? If we are talking about height of the twist up into the upside down V, I don't know how 'deep' pertains to it. 
From what I gathered in that page is that the twist is the same thing as the estuchian. Is this correct? 

If so, the twist or estuchian I think is supposed to be high up ...like toward the vulva, so that the udder has more capacity. But in a meat goat is this not supposed to be lower meaning there is more meat between the inner thighs?


----------

